# New DVD - "Bombers Over North Africa"



## chicoartist (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

Here she is, our 18th title ... these will be ready to ship within a week. Place your orders at the bottom of this page:
Military Aviation DVDs Part III





























Thanks!

Wade


----------

